# LOMO Wall



## boraboras

Now I have an online LOMO Wall with more than 200 photos @ http://www.l0m0.com )
All photos were taken with LOMO LC-A camera and cross processed.
I've used Fuji Superia and Kodak Elitechrome films. 

Thanks!

Bora OZUTURK
www.l0m0.com


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

thats cool

im still waiting for the right time in my 'career' to purchase a holga. they look like loads of fun...


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx

Wow. These are incredible. How much does the average LOMO run? This makes me want to go out and start messing with film. There are so many things that you can do with film that you can't do with digital.


----------



## Kaleighx

xxx_jpk_xxx said:


> Wow. These are incredible. How much does the average LOMO run? This makes me want to go out and start messing with film. There are so many things that you can do with film that you can't do with digital.



You can find some actions that create similar results but oh man do I wanna mess around with a holga, they seem soo fun!


----------



## djengizz

Wow, lomo as it's meant to be.
There are some really strong images in there. I love your street photography.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boraboras

xxx_jpk_xxx said:


> Wow. These are incredible. How much does the average LOMO run? This makes me want to go out and start messing with film. There are so many things that you can do with film that you can't do with digital.



i only use an old lomo lc-a which i found for 5$. all my photos are taken with slide film and cross processed. development and printing costs around 8$ in Turkey.

but the new lomo lc-a+ is very expensive which is around 280&#8364;.
you can find the prices at www.lomography.com


----------



## londonmoon

LOMO is really cool. Mixtures are hard, but can be achieved!


----------



## walter23

Forget the expensive lomo camera - the only reason it costs $300 is that some clever marketing geniuses came up with a branding (actually ripped from the USSR LOMO company) and a style of street photography that they carefully associated with their product.  There are literally billions of neat 35mm cameras on ebay that work just as well for this and will cost you like $5 instead of $300.  Some of them are a lot cooler looking too.

Take this for example (just some random Argus 35mm):

http://cgi.ebay.ca/argus-ANASTIGMAT...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Same with Holga.  There are cheaper alternatives that work just as poorly  - and often even better.

For example:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Ilford-Super-Spo...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Cross processing and colourful subjects are key.

Nice pictures BTW, boraboras.


----------



## walter23

BTW I really like this one:

http://www.l0m0.com/index.php?showimage=1


----------



## oesiede

lovelovelovelovelove this


----------



## zone

What speed slide film did you use?


----------



## BlackDog's

Very nice.  My lomo wall doesn't have much just yet but it has been a blast with what little I have done so far.


----------



## digitaldetours

i've had a holga on my wish list for a bit. i just love lomo and holg images!


----------

